# Confusion with HST Filing



## monte88 (Mar 13, 2018)

This may be a stupid question, but any help is appreciated. On our Annual Tax Summary, we have HST collected. I called the CRA asked about the HST, was told that collected is what you put minus the expenses incurred. Makes sense thus far, my confusion lies herein: Line 101 is defined by the CRA as such, I quote: _enter the total amount of revenue from supplies of goods and services, including zero-rated supplies and other revenue OR _another definition says, _Enter the total amount of revenue from taxable supplies of property and services including the GST/HST_. (Also, this line doesn't include my employment income? That's something I need to confirm)

Nevertheless, here is my issue, HST became obligatory following July 1st, 2017. Meaning the tax I have collected is the summation from therein until December. So, do I just put my total? I mean the HST collected doesn't necessarily have to be that total(x)13%?

From what I have read online, it is the total, I want confirmation. I will also try to call the CRA just to be sure just want to hear your experiences and/or opinions on the matter.

Regards.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You might have better luck posting this on one of the Canadian local forums? Most folks here are asking and answering US based tax questions.


----------



## monte88 (Mar 13, 2018)

surlywynch said:


> You might have better luck posting this on one of the Canadian local forums? Most folks here are asking and answering US based tax questions.


Ah thanks. I'll try to look for a Canadian forum. I assumed this forum grouped us all together so I thought I ask, thanks!


----------

